# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > مقایسه دانشگاه ها نسبت به یکدیگر >  دانشگاه ایران

## cerberus

درود بر همگی دوستان . سوالی که واسم پیش اومده اینه که دانشگاه ایران وضعش چجوریه ؟
خوبه بده نسبت به دانشگاه های مطرح دیگه کشور ؟؟ ( از لحاظ علمی )

----------


## Evill96

دانشگاه ایران نزدیک برج میلاد تهران و خیلی ام شیک و تر تمیز ...از لحاظ علمی ام سومه... البته اهداف این دانشگا فرق میکنه با سایرین بیشتر در راستای اموزش عالی و تحصیلات تکمیلی میخان فعالیت کنن ...

----------


## Evill96

این که میگم سوم از نظر خودمه ها ... تهران و بهشتی رو اول دوم میگیرم ....

----------


## rezaazimi

واقعا هم فقط نظر خودته چون از هرنظر که رنکینگ بگیریم مثل کادر علمی و قدمت و مقاله و ... شیراز سوم و اصفهان ۴ امه و ایران تو رده ی ۵ قرار داره

----------


## rezaazimi

تازه خیلیا اعتقاد دارن شیراز دومه ( این نظر شیرازیاس البته خخخ )

----------


## _Fateme_

دانشگاه خیلی خوبیه 
مهم رشتس بابا 
ولی ایران خوبه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Evill96


دانشگاه ایران نزدیک برج میلاد تهران و خیلی ام شیک و تر تمیز ...از لحاظ علمی ام سومه... البته اهداف این دانشگا فرق میکنه با سایرین بیشتر در راستای اموزش عالی و تحصیلات تکمیلی میخان فعالیت کنن ...


این آخری خو چه فرقی بابقیه داره؟*

----------


## Evill96

> *
> این آخری خو چه فرقی بابقیه داره؟*


دقت کنین ایران دندان و دارو نمیگیره و فقط پزشکی و کارشناسی داره ... دانشگاه ایران بیشتر هدفش برای تعالی کارشناسی ارشد و دکتری phd و کارهای تحقیقاتی پژوهشی و . . .  هست ... مثه بقیه ی دانشگاه ها دنبال پرورش پزشک نیس ...

----------


## this

پس چرا بسیار از رشته هاش بعد از مشهد و مازندران پر میشه؟

----------

